# DRIVING LICENSE TIPS-getting one



## ALASKAITALY (Aug 22, 2009)

I have avoided getting an Italian driving license - but would very much like to now.

I DO NOT nor do I want to drive a manual/stick-shift car. I own an automatic car here in Italy.

I have read so many variations on what to do and how to do it in getting a license -

Situation: I am going to return to the USA for a few months soon...

1) Is it possible to use your own car for the test?

2) What if you can't find any driving school, in the area, with an Automatic car to use for the test. (this implies that I can't use my own car for the test)

3) Do you HAVE to have a driving school involved in the process?

4) Where can I get English texts for the rules?

5) Any tips any one has, I'd love to hear them!!!!

Grazie.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

1 the test car must be dual control. So unless your car has a second set of controls for the passenger side it can't be used.

3 you don't have to use a driving school but I'd suggest doing it. There are a few differences. They will point things out in your driving that might cause trouble with your test. They will also chat with the tester before your test. If you've been driving for years they'll pass this info onto the tester.

I guess the schools offer english text. OTOH if you take the test in English [really Italian with subtitles] you'll find some questions are either badly translated or just wrong.


----------



## ALASKAITALY (Aug 22, 2009)

NickZ said:


> 1 the test car must be dual control. So unless your car has a second set of controls for the passenger side it can't be used.
> 
> 3 you don't have to use a driving school but I'd suggest doing it. There are a few differences. They will point things out in your driving that might cause trouble with your test. They will also chat with the tester before your test. If you've been driving for years they'll pass this info onto the tester.
> 
> I guess the schools offer english text. OTOH if you take the test in English [really Italian with subtitles] you'll find some questions are either badly translated or just wrong.


Thanks Nick for responding so quickly to my question. 

I've been doing a bit more research and see that one site says you have to wait a month plus between taking your written test and the practical portion...is that still true?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

One month after the medical test for the folio rosso. Then one month after passing the written.


----------

